# Tuning for a "finger shooter" compound.



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't have a spine graph chart in front of me, in storage at the moment, but it seems to me a 2213 would not be weak at 50#. I would try other weight points first to confirm that and help fine tune your arrows to get best spine choice for your set up. I have two Hoyt finger bows and the centershot measurement is 3/4". I found, for me, just a bit out from 3/4 was fine. Shooting 55#, I like a 400 spine,2117 or possibly 2413 or carbons. I do use the NAP center rest or smaller NAP small profile rest for carbons which you can't get anymore and love the easy tuning. Just make sure your feathers clear the rest cleanly.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

PS
What is the axle to axle on the bow. It may be toooo short and you are getting fingerpinch issues.


----------



## highpoundage (Nov 20, 2010)

According to the Easton arrow shaft selection downloadable program your arrows should be ok. 

Since I am assuming you have very good form and you are not use to compound bows, here is a check list that are not part of recurve bows -

Are the cams timed perfectly?
Is there any cam lean?
Are the axle pins straight or bent even in the slightest? Are they beat up from years of abuse? 
A new rest without clearance issues such as a NAP Micro Tune 3000...a flipper rest wont deal with the force of a modern day compound


----------



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the responses.

I took the bow to a shop today and it was actually 60# instead of the #50 I thought so that explains the 2213 being weak. I had them reduce the weight down to #49 and the 2213 bare-shafts are much better but still more nock-left than I expected. Fletched arrows shoot good though and I think they will work.

I haven't shot any kind of bow in 3 years and I know my form is far from "very good" but I felt like I was getting a clean release.

The bow is 46" ATA.

Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

It sounds like you are on the right track Nd the bow is plenty long enough for a finger shooter. I wasn't familiar with the Accutec, had Hoyts before and after this year. Just try a lighter point, different draw weights and tweak the centershot. I shoot bareshafts out to 50 yards with the NAP Flipper rests and find no problem.


----------

